# Rest in Peace Dolly



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Dolly was given to me by my brother a couple of years ago. She was an amazing animal who made her way into my heart with her playful and friendly nature. She grew up playing with her sisters Cheddar, Beanbag and Little Miss Fast. She was blessed with a good life. Apart from a mammary tumour and minor respiratory symptoms, she was very healthy and lively. She loved to run and explore. Her sisters loved her, as did I, and she loved all of us back, even if she was a bit pushy with Little Miss Fast and Cheddar. Unfortunately, in the course of time she lost all of her cagemates and was left with only me, until I took on some rats as fosters. By this time she was quite old, but true to her strong spirit, she was still determined to be the dominant rat. *After some initial friction, they all settled in together. 

Dolly was an astoundingly friendly rat who meant a lot to me and to her sisters. She is absolutely irreplacable and so unique. Her determination and confidence remains unmatched by anyone I have ever met, rat or otherwise. She was curious and adventurous, and loved to go around the house exploring everything. Her and Cheddar were similar in this respect, and they were best buddies, playing and running on their outings. Once Cheddar passed, her and Little Miss Fast became the best of friends and, as they were both slowing down at this point, they loved to hang out and sleep together. Dolly would groom her and they would cuddle up together for a long nap.

Dolly was not only a member of the flock, she was my best friend. I always loved her and cherished her through her entire time with me. Even before she was mine, I convinced my brother to let me take care of her so that she would be looked after properly. That first day she was my pet, she captured my heart with her funny antics, playing with the water coming from the tap. Our friendship and my love for her only grew from that day. When Little Miss Fast passed away, I would spend all day, every day with her so that she would not get lonely. During those days, our bond grew stronger and stronger. I was all she had, and she was one of the few I really cared about. I would sit by her cage while she napped so that she wouldn't be alone when she woke up, eat meals with her, and rush back anytime I had to leave.

In January 2012, her health troubles began. She had a suspected ear infection, which the vet soon decided was actually a tooth root abscess. Following the removal of the tooth, she developed a sore on the side of her face where the stitches had been. It would not heal and the infection could not be beaten by the usual antibiotics and wound cleaning. Even tests on the bacteria to determine the correct antibiotics did not help her. I took her to a specialist in Melbourne, who confirmed what we already thought - it was either a very stubborn abscess or a cancer. She began to have trouble with balance and coordination, and was circling. The circling stopped, but her overall condition gradually got worse. I had her booked in to have surgery on the mass, but two seperate vets reccomended against surgery, because it was unlikely to have any benefits to her welfare, and recovery was highly unlikely. All treatments had been tried for a simple infection and cancer was untreatable in this location. In addition, she was also elderly and had a suspected pituitary tumour and worsening respiratory symptoms. Her body condition was terrible. She was in a lot of pain and in the last couple of days, did not have an interest in playing or socialising. So I made the heartbreaking decision to have her euthanised. She passed away on the morning of the 25th of May, 2012.

I miss her immensely. May she be reunited with her lost sisters in Heaven at the rainbow bridge, now free from the pain that had overtaken her life.

Rest in peace Dolly
2009-2012

http://youtu.be/tpREPKOUbtc


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was an incredible rat. And you put in so much effort to keep her healthy! I'm sure she appreciated it. Euthanizing a rat is so heartbreaking, but you did the right thing, and it was one last gift you could give her. May she rest in peace.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Farewell lovely Dolly, you tried your very best to stick around but your body just wasn't up to it. 

((hugs)) to your mom.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you kindly, your word mean a lot. Missing you, Dolly. It is hard to come home and not to have you there.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Can't figure out how to modify original post, here is fixed link: http://youtu.be/c2A7DFnBI6k


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Riot


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

God this made me cry! RIP sweet Dolly


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, you sound that an amazing owner! You gave her and her sisters the best of life, it seems, and just know that she and her sisters are having a blast up on the rainbow bridge, making so many friends and eating as many treats as they can. You and Dolly will be reunited soon! Stay strong, I know how hard it is to lose a pet, especially a rat.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

That was not supposed to be a smiley face! Sorry, I meant


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you so much, RatzRUs, Lou and ilovemyfatcat. Dolly was pretty much everything to me during that last month and a half. Not a minute would pass that I did not think of her. It is terrible that she is not here. One day I will see her again. As well as all those who I have lost. Rest in peace, Dolly, and know that I will always miss you.


----------

